# Oak Frame & Door Restoration Advice



## Stepney (28 Aug 2013)

Hi Folks,

I'm after some restore and finishing advice for an external oak door and frame please. Around 3 years I had a bespoke solid oak front door made and installed. The manufacturer recommended the Dulux naked wood system which I applied before the door was installed. At the same time I had the old oak door frame (over 30 years old plus) partially dressed in oak as well. The wife and I were keen to keep everything unpainted and au natural looking with no colours, stains or varnishes.

With me so far?.....Present day and I'm about to get out house render totally repainted and I need to freshen up the door and frame so I'll break my questions down relating to each part: Pictures are attached:

A) FRONT DOOR
I didn't find the Dulux system particularly effective as it seemed to be tacky for ages and the door looked tired last year. This year I intend to strip it and reseal it without leaving obvious sanding marks or discolouration stains. The weather bar has also turned grey. 
Questions:
1. Do I use white spirit and wire wool (if so what grade) to strip the door exterior or do I use something else? Will this get rid of the grey discolouration? 
2. What would you recommend as a replacement sealant? I'm keen to avoid polyurethane/ varnish, etc.

B) FRAME
As I mentioned I had a new piece of oak dressing over the existing decades old frame for the reveals but you can still see the old frame as you look at the frame from the front. In the last couple of years we've noticed the discoloration and some slight vertical splitting in the wood getting worse and was wondering how best to deal with it. A slightly blurred picture is included. Again, we are keen to avoid painting. With a bright new render surface wall on one side of it, and the new frame dressing on the other, the old frame really will stick out like a sore thumb.
Questions: 
1. What shall I clean the frame with and what would you recommend as a finish to mask some of the blemishes and cracks

Any advice is gratefully received.

Many thanks

Stepney


----------



## katellwood (28 Aug 2013)

whatever you do DON'T use wire wool. Its made of steel and will easily break up into small iron filings. these will embed in the timber and the tannic acid in the oak will react with the steel and stain the wood with small black marks. 

I made an oak door some years ago and have only ever finished it with Danish Oil giving it a rubdown with 120 grit then 240 grit then a fresh coat of oil each summer. Apparently if you use superior Danish oil http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p79106? ... tAodWCsAlQ it contains UV inhibitors which may help to prevent the oak darkening in sunlight however you will need to get all the old finish off prior to oiling. Liberon state not to use it on exterior oak however I have never had a problem but if you're concerned you could use Tung oil instead. The finish you have previously used I have no knowledge of


----------



## longinthetooth (29 Aug 2013)

Is the door / frame exposed to direct sun for much of the day?

Yes avoid wire wool as stated. And you would be right to avoid polyurethane etc!


----------



## Stepney (29 Aug 2013)

It sees a little sun from late afternoon. 

Thanks to everyone who has replied so far......No wire wool.....Got it. 

Now been hearing about using damp wet and dry paper for stripping.

Is the grey aging due to poor protection or would it have happened no matter what was on the door / frame?


----------



## vinnie_chip (3 Oct 2013)

Osmo UV protection oil..


----------



## Stepney (27 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the Osmo range Vinnie Chip. Apologies for the late reply.

I used the Osmo Exterior Wood Reviver Power Gel 6609 500ml Tub - Osmo 4005 WR Base Coat Aqua Clear 0.75L - Osmo UV Protection Oil 420 Extra (Exterior) 

Awesome finish. 

Thanks 

Stepney


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (27 Feb 2014)

tag


----------

